# Dankung Axe Hunter Palmswell



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

Since I never felt secure when holding my Dankung Axe Hunter ll, I dediced to add a black/natural denim micarta palmswell to it. I finished it last night, but rushed a few things (cutting out along the frame, shaping, and the CA finish) and ended up with the worst shaped palmswell I've done and some white spotting that should be refinished. I never liked this slingshot much, but if I now enjoy shooting it, I will sand it down, reshape and finish it over. I still wanted to show it so that others who might think about adding the swell could see it. So far, it feels a lot better in the hand and doesn't feel like it's going to jump out of my hand after every shot.


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Looks nice, and is a great addition to that Dankung


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Agreed! It looks great and seems like a very useful addition


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

toolmantf99 said:


> So far, it feels a lot better in the hand and doesn't feel like it's going to jump out of my hand after every shot.


.
.
thats why they always use a lanyard . now i feel like getting one just so i could put a palm swell on one . great job, if you ever buy another one, now you know itll come out pro looking .


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

I also have the Luck Ring and Snail. Palmswells on them...probably not! Actually the snail might look pretty cool if you could make the swell look like it's shell.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Oh, man, you nailed that real good! I think what you did is real pretty. I haven't shot my axe hunter in a long time, but I'm gonna break it out and give that a go. Great job, toolman!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

I like a lot, great work mate.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Came out great! Nice mod.


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

Looks amazing. Dankung wouldn't attach a wood grip for me. Is it difficult? And how are you enjoying that Axe now?


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Looks Great! Looks like a much better shooter now. :thumbsup:


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

That looks awesome. A great modification. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

That is awesome. I love those axe hunters.


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

Aries: if you're handicraft challenged like me, you can make a palmswell like that out of Sculpey or similar air drying clay.


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

Bringing this thread back from the grave, lol! Thanks for the kind comments. I hardly ever shoot this one anymore. Once in a while it makes a comeback though.

The hardest part of doing the palmswell was that the frame is not squared off, but rounded. This made it hard to blend the micarta to the frame without leaving glue around the edge or accidentally sanding the metal.


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

Not so much challenged as uneducated. I just neee to see it done once and read into it. But I would love to but a grip on my axe or lucky ring.


----------



## gaia (Jan 24, 2014)

rough n ready!


----------



## Dead Bunny (Nov 14, 2013)

very nice, I'm sure it feels a lot better too


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

It must feel better and now its a unique shooter, looks good,

i think on "Pimp my Dankung"


----------

